

Under-fire Huawei offers access to hardware and source code - boh
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/10/24/under-fire-huawei-offers-access-to-hardware-and-source-code/

======
ari_elle
Already on HN

-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4692862>

